# New mouse, totally unplanned...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I wasn't going to have an argente mousie, but since this little beauty wasn't picked up by her new owner and i didn't hear anything for over 3 weeks, i talked to LUX who bred it and we decided that she should stay here - i can't complain about having a pretty mousie like her but i'm disappointed that people doesn't show any interest at all in getting their new mouse home 

Anyway, i don't mind keeping Bling's sister Bell, since she really gorgeous 














































Isn't she just lovely


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Too cute


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks MouseHeaven


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, she's lovely and a lucky girl that you're going to keep her!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Whew, she is really pretty! Oh DARN you get to keep her too?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooooh, Satin Argente, yum :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks  Yeah she's so nice, a "golden" mousie


----------

